# Wild Hogs: We got two!



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

K, its me again the silly woman that is under siege by wild hogs. Well anyway had a guy come out last night and again early this morning. He got here after dark last night and had no luck. I told him they had been coming first thing in the morning so he came this morning to give it one more try. He made more than one comment before then about us ONLY being on 2.5 acres and how much of a problem we really could have? As daylight hit he was able to become a bigger believer. He saw in daylight our pasture and the field behind our house. He could also see the fence they have about taken out. Then at about 8am he saw them. Gosh, if I could of just had video of his face when he saw the amount of what we were talking about. He said they didn't come in in one place but in different places kinda popped in and out and then finally a few came out in the open. They shot two one baby (dropped straight down) and a larger one. The larger one got away and they couldn't find it due to heavy brush. They hit it in the jaw. With the amount of blood and the teeth and peices of bone it left behind it probably is dead now. Too bad we couldn't find it. So they guy that is the doubter has left his ladder by the well house and swears he will be back everyday his wife will let him. The baby they shot was 100lbs and only had two teeth that had come in so far. Big Baby! Has lots of fat on it too. The guys showed me how to gut it. I can do that but need some help hoisting it if alone. But hubby made me swear that when I do get my own gun I won't go hunt alone. Darnit! But I understand his concern. I mean if something was wounded as severly as it was and STILL was able to run a great distance missing part of his face...dang that is one animal that will survive anything. He guestimated by the amount he saw this morning and by all the tracks and damage he saw over the fence we EASILY have over a 100. Gosh, Why is it some guys don't believe women...When I said they are sometimes in our pasture like a huge herd I mean just that like a huge herd. Well at least he believes me now. So two down a few more hundred to go. BTW the only thing I don't like about having someone hunt out here is that the calls bring out all kinds of things closer to the house. POst pics as soon as the upload


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I know that wild hogs are dangerous animals, but if you don't have a clear shot, you shouldn't take it. Clear shot being head, heart or lungs. I hope that poor creature didn't suffer too long before it died. I hope he gets enough to fill both of your freezers and maybe discourage the herd from coming back.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the other hogs will eat the wounded one once it drops.

at least it wont stink up your property.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I know such a waste. I hate for anything to suffer. The guy that missed wasn't his up beat self after that. I think he felt like carp too. He said at least 10 times "I didn't realize it shot to the left". Another reminder to know your guns well I guess.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

:1pig: :1pig:  

If I had a freezer and gas money, I'd be there in a heartbeat. :Bawling: :Bawling: 

Will


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah freezer big enough can be a problem. Even for this baby we didn't have coolers big enough.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

A shot to the mouth is a cruel way for a critter to die.... slow and painful death really. I doubt it will "bleed out" so it will live for a while with a painful wound and no real way to eat or even likely drink... 

to go huntin without shootin the gun firsat to make sure it is sighted in right is negligent at best. 

more than one hunter has been hurt huntin hogs so yer husband is right in my book about you huntin alone.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

good to hear you got somone maybe when you get your gun you and he can take some more. 

grandpa sais, don'tworry about ,***** and cyotte need to eat to


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think they hunt them with spears in Hawaii.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Kind of question the "Didn't know it shot to the left" line. Any real sportsman knows his firearm inside and out and that means knowing exactly where that bullet is going to hit. THere are enough variables already. I'd kind of watch this guy.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

fishhead
down south we catch them & tie them up or knife them.


----------

